# Infp using Ni



## hyehh (Mar 8, 2016)

Okay so, I know I'm definitely an Infp. But I feel like I use my Ni alot more than other infps. I've been told by a professional that I use my thinking function alot more than usual feeling types. 

I definitely feel more comfortable using Ne, expanding the information I've accepted. But I also have to narrow it down and really get down to the roots of things after the Ne expanding and discovering is done. Analyze every facts I've discovered (now that I put it like this I feel like it's a Te thing..?) But then I also feel like it's a Fi thing, cause usually when I get down to the roots of things it's focused on people. Individuals and how their inner values and motivations work. And my need and want for getting down to the essence of things gets stronger when it comes to analyzing myself. Why and how I am the way I am, or feel, my motives, etc.

So I would like to hear more thoughts on this  Oh and I'm a 4w5 sx/sp if it's any help. A 451 or 461.


----------

